# Human Scale Doll House!



## frocher (Apr 11, 2009)

]


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hummm interesting...But basically isn't a life size dollhouse just a house  ...One wall of my bedroom is all glass...However you can see out but you can't see in...At least I pray GOD you can't


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolcoolcool.
I would love to visit that.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

dayum that shit looks like a haunted house not a doll house... Its a perverts dream come true lol


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks kinda scary, but cool.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2009)

I like it as art, personally. Sort of a statement about what happens behind closed doors of a home. Where is it located?


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2009)

What a cute idea..I love it!


----------



## frocher (Apr 12, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 12, 2009)

I found a new site that says it is located off Highway 2 near Sinclair, Manitoba.

This is pretty cool- it'd be cooler if ppl actually lived in it as part of the art installment...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG I love it... Be strange to live in, but still, sooo cool xD


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 12, 2009)

lol this is too friggin funny looking....I've lived in Manitoba my entire life and I've never heard of this, but saw the Winnipeg name for the newspaper. Now I'm putting this on my list to see in person this summer!!


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 13, 2009)

That is very creepy.  I like walls and doors.


----------



## frocher (Apr 13, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 13, 2009)

will do Frocher!!


----------

